# Low Cost Vaccinations



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

All 3 of my dogs were due for their shots within the last week and a half and I set an appointment with my vet. I don't know how your vet is but mine charges 2 arms and a leg for shots. It runs me about $138 a dog for the 6 in1, Corona, and Bordetella. Getting 3 dogs utd and now my puppy can add up quickly before Christmas. $550 is a nice chunk to spend all at once and that doesn't include the $25 for the 3 year rabies shot or the $30 per rabies license per dog for my county. As you can see it adds up quickly.

Well I was in Petco today picking up a new collar for my new pup Maggie and I saw something stating low cost shots. Came home and looked it up on the web. Seems like some vet techs come to the local Petco's once a month for 90-120 minutes and administer shots to dogs and cats. They were at my store from 2:00pm-3:30pm so I grabbed all my monsters and headed up there. I had to stand in a line since it was first come first serve but all 4 of my dogs got done and I was home for the second round of football on tv. Best news is that is was only $49.00 per dog plus their $2.00 surcharge. All 4 dogs utd on their shots for $204.00 out the door.Almost a third of what my vet charges. They didn't need their rabies shots since they got their 3 year last year and Maggie got hers on the 12th from the shelter in South Carolina.

They don't cover every state but they do cover 23 of them. Figured I would throw a link up here if someone wanted to save some money and get their shots done by them.

Linky

Oh they do cats too and I have 3 that need shots in a couple months.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Could have done all the dogs yourself for under $20.00. lol You can get the same shots at a feed store or co-op. I think I paid $2.98 per shot last time. Thanks for the info though. I know a lot of people don't like to do it.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Could have done all the dogs yourself for under $20.00. lol You can get the same shots at a feed store or co-op. I think I paid $2.98 per shot last time. Thanks for the info though. I know a lot of people don't like to do it.


I am kind of an idiot so it is worth the extra $30 to have someone else do it for me. I would wind up poking the dog in the eye or breaking the needle off or something.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha. I hear you on that. I paid the vet for years for the same reasons. I can't stand the thought of needles so it took me a long time to bring myself to do it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is some good info coletrain thanks. My vet only chages 15$ for DHPL-PV-CV plus rabies. So I just take the dogs in. Plus you can not buy shots here I could order but then I have to buy like 25 as I don't have that many dogs around here anymore that is not cost effective. We in Minnesota can not give rabies shots it is a against the law.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

check out happypet.com (VIP PET SHOTS)

they are a mobile clinic that does vaccinations for HEEECCKKKAA CHEAP. when i took chyna i paid the dog pack and its like 50 bucks for all the shots. i do have a regular vet but like u said they charge and arm and a leg, so i do my shots with VIP.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm with Buz on this one, but I'm not scared of needles. I pay $10 per shot, 6and1 or 7and1 same price, and they even supply the syringe. 

Hey Cole, have you tried looking around for a pet clinic in your area? In my area, the one I found charges $14 for the rabies shot, plus $8 for the office visit, which comes out to $22. I guess clinics tend to be cheaper, but just don't fall into all the extra stuff they ask if you want to get, hahahaha.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

good post!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I'm with Buz on this one, but I'm not scared of needles. I pay $10 per shot, 6and1 or 7and1 same price, and they even supply the syringe.
> 
> Hey Cole, have you tried looking around for a pet clinic in your area? In my area, the one I found charges $14 for the rabies shot, plus $8 for the office visit, which comes out to $22. I guess clinics tend to be cheaper, but just don't fall into all the extra stuff they ask if you want to get, hahahaha.


We have 2 low cost clinics that I know of. One is where I rescued Julius and Kalie from. For a general check-up, 6 in 1, and rabies it is $46.00. Only problem is that they are on a first come first serve basis. When I got Kalie she had kennel cough so I had to take her in to comply with their good health guarantee. I got there at 9am when they open and they didn't see me until 3:30pm. Not worth sitting there for 6.5 hours to save some money. Especially with 4 dogs.

The other one I know of is in downtown Chicago. Never been there but I could imagine how bad it would be. If I waited 6.5 hours out in the burbs I would have to pack a pillow and blanket for downtown.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Vaccination clinics are a good way to get low-cost shots, yes. We've used them for rabies shots. I've learned to become comfortable with giving my own vaccines, and that helps greatly.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I tracked down a feed store near the house ( didn't think there were any close ) and found out they carry what I need for the dogs and cats. My question is how difficult they are to administer. My dogs are good for a year but it is something to keep in mind. I think I would be more comfortable giving them to my dogs but not my cats but not sure how to do them.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> . My vet only chages 15$ for DHPL-PV-CV plus rabies. So I just take the dogs in. Plus you can not buy shots here I could order but then I have to buy like 25 as I don't have that many dogs around here anymore that is not cost effective.


 That's about what our vet charges us. We have a few pups around here at the moment so it's worth ordering 25 doses @ around $90 shipping included. I like that you can get them w/out Lepto..not reccomened for young pups. I think the feed stores charge about $6 for the five and seven in ones. It really depends on how many dogs/pups you have. If I had only a few dogs, I would just take them to our vet and give them the business. We only give grown dogs vacs every 3 years anyways except for Bordetella. I don't buy into that annual vac mess, just seems to be a way for the vets to make a few extra $$, IMO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I give my own shots and my vet does the rabies shots our vet runs a special once a month on saturdays where you can get your rabies shots done 8.00 per animal. Not bad and the distemper shots we get from our feed store 7n1 shots are 5.00. It can save you a lot of money if you know how to administer them our vet showed us how that helped a lot.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My vet wont honor the shots you purchase in the store and im not sure if other vets would or not. I use a mobile vet for Karma's shot's the most I think we spent there was like 50 buck and I took one of the lil ones in to get some also.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> My question is how difficult they are to administer.


It's not difficult at all. Just pet your dog while they are sitting and grab a good chunk of his skin from his back above the shoulder blades, stick the needle into and underneath his skin, inject, and you're done.

Here's a quick little info clip, it doesn't show the needle going in, but you can see how the dog doesn't even flinch.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I do my own shots too. It doesn't bother me at all but then I give shots for a living ( I am an RN). I do however have some real wiggle worms that won't stand still so that can be difficult. I have to laugh at myself though. Whenever I am at work ( hospital) and have to work on wiggly kids, I have to remind myself WHO I am working on. LOL!
I get all my vaccines through the feedstore or through www.animalrevivalhealth.com.


----------

